# Bandsaw Safety



## bobmayfield (Feb 20, 2017)

I love my bandsaw and use it frequently, but it seems like no one ever mentions the potential dangers. I taught woodshop for 30 years and the only serious accidents I ever had were on the bandsaw. Each time it was because the user failed to follow one simple rule: * ADJUST THE GUARD MECHANISM 1/4" ABOVE THE STOCK. * Is it just me or does anyone else have this pet peeve?

If anyones's interested I did a couple of videos:


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I could not agree more with you on this. It seems like every Youtube video I watch the top blade guide is several inches above the workpiece. Not only is this unsafe, it leads to inaccurate cuts. Used properly, the bandsaw is one of the safest tools in the shop.

Incidentally the most serious workshop accident I have personally seen was also on a bandsaw- the guy was sweeping away a tiny off-cut with the blade running…..well, you know where that is going.


----------

